# Neues T-Shirt: Extreme Overclocking [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues T-Shirt: Extreme Overclocking [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues T-Shirt: Extreme Overclocking [Anzeige]


----------



## exa (26. August 2009)

sorry, aber sowas ziehe ich als Hardware-Freak nicht an!!!

Das Motiv is echt mal sehr fragwürdig, da hätte es durchaus bessere Möglichkeiten gegeben "extreme Overclocking" zu verbildlichen


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

Ich find's ganz lustig, aber ich trage halt überhaupt keine T-Shirts.


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. August 2009)

wieso....läufst du oben ohne rum oder was??


Hmm also ich find das Shirt gar nichtmal sooo schlecht...aber kaufen werd ichs mir eh nicht...von daher.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. August 2009)

Also ihr hab ja viele lustige shirts, aber das 

Was soll der Kerl darauf?
Ich check das nicht...
Das passt voll nicht!


----------



## Owly-K (26. August 2009)

Nette Idee... Flav ist wahrlich overclocked  Als ich das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich: "Das checkt wieder keiner". Und so ist es scheinbar auch.

Insidergags ftw!


----------



## exa (26. August 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Nette Idee... Flav ist wahrlich overclocked  Als ich das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich: "Das checkt wieder keiner". Und so ist es scheinbar auch.
> 
> Insidergags ftw!



wer das ist und wie er tickt weiß ich... das hat für mich trotzdem NIX auf nem Hardwareshirt verloren!!!


----------



## Harlekin (26. August 2009)

exa schrieb:


> Das Motiv is echt mal sehr fragwürdig,


Ja is schon abartig... nen Schwarzen will ich nun wirklich auch nicht auf meinem T-Shirt haben!!!




exa schrieb:


> da hätte es durchaus bessere Möglichkeiten gegeben "extreme Overclocking" zu verbildlichen


Na, ich find das schon ziemlich genial...


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> wieso....läufst du oben ohne rum oder was??



 Genau!

Nee, Scherz beiseite. Ich trage nichts ohne Kragen.


----------



## WissensDursT (26. August 2009)

son kak ich lauf doch nicht mit sowas rum .....


----------



## chakktheripper (27. August 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Ja is schon abartig... nen Schwarzen will ich nun wirklich auch nicht auf meinem T-Shirt haben!!!


sehr fragwürdige aussage .. ich hoff mal du hast es anders gemeint als man es versteht !!


----------



## Harlekin (27. August 2009)

chakktheripper schrieb:


> sehr fragwürdige aussage .. ich hoff mal du hast es anders gemeint als man es versteht !!


Kommt drauf an wie du es jetzt verstanden hast...
Also im Grunde wars ne sarkatische Aussage um den zitierten Post etwas aufs Horn zu nehmen


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2009)

@Harlehasi: Den Sarkasmus-Smiley zukünftig besser in mehrfacher Ausführung verwenden. *g*

@Topic: Wems gefällt... ^^


----------

